# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Μετάδοση ασύρματα εντός οικίας σήμα από  οτε tv

## bgin

Καλησπέρα,Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες 
Θέλω να μεταδώσω το σήμα από τον ΟΤΕ TV και σε δεύτερη τηλεόραση εντός οικίας.
Εχω δοκιμάσει το power plus στα 5,8ghz αλλά δεν δούλεψε καθόλου,παλαιότερα είχα δοκιμάσει και μηχάνημα στα 2,4ghz (maximum) το οποίο δούλεψε καλύτερα αλλά είχα παρεμβολή από το ασύρματο router. 
Για αυτό σκέφτομαι να βρω κάτι αξιόπιστο στα 5,8 ghz.
Αν ξέρει κάτι κάποιος φίλος και δοκιμασμένο ας μου στείλει

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Βαγγέλη αν και πέρασαν αρκετά χρόνια από τότε που έκανες την ανάρτηση και μπορεί να ΄χεις βρει λύση
για τη Wi-Fi κάλυψη του σπιτιού σου (μετάδοση σήματος Ο.Τ.Ε.-TV) αλλά και γι΄ άλλους επισκέπτες του forum
που μπορεί ν΄ ενδιαφέρονται στην ιστοσελίδα : https://www.getfpv.com/fpv/video-tra...rs/5-8ghz.html 
πωλούνται video transmitters στα 5,8GHz σ΄ αρκετά ικανοποιητικές τιμές.
Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια την απόδοσή τους αλλά νομίζω λόγω κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας / κόστους μπορεί να
δουλεύουν ικανοποιητικά.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

